# Fishstiks Custom Rods part 2



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

Just received 2 more sets of Microwave Guide System in the mail. Getting ready to build two new rods for customers with these awesome guides on them. If yall have tried the you should they are the best guides out.


----------

